# xorg Backtrace error: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80d69f5]

## krallekit

Hallo allerseits.

Nach meinem erfolglosen upgrade auf den xserver-1.5.3 mangels nvidia Unterstützung für meine alte Geforce 2 bin ich zurück auf dem xorg-1.3.0.0-r6. Seit dem steckt irgendwie der Wurm im X-server.

Wenn ich startx, xdm, kdm oder welchen login manager ausführe, erscheint kurz das nvidia logo und der server schmiert ab.

Die Ausgabe von startx ist:

```

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.6733

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Apr 17 18:25:21 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 16 April 2009

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr 17 22:43:15 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Agent pid 6803

xset:  bad font path element (#92), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

Reusing existing ksycoca

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80d69f5]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

ksplash: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit: sending SIGHUP to children.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

DCOP aborting (delayed) call from 'kded' to 'klauncher'

DCOP aborting while waiting for answer from 'kded'

xinit:  connection to X server lost.

GOT SIGHUP

startkde: Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.

Error: Can't open display: :0

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

kdeinit: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit: Exit.

kded: Fatal IO error: client killed

ksmserver: cannot connect to X server :0

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!

startkde: Shutting down...

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

Error: Can't contact kdeinit!

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

Agent pid 6803 killed

xprop:  unable to open display ':0'

usage:  xprop [-options ...] [[format [dformat]] atom] ...

where options include:

    -grammar                       print out full grammar for command line

    -display host:dpy              the X server to contact

    -id id                         resource id of window to examine

    -name name                     name of window to examine

    -font name                     name of font to examine

    -remove propname               remove a property

    -set propname value            set a property to a given value

    -root                          examine the root window

    -len n                         display at most n bytes of any property

    -notype                        do not display the type field

    -fs filename                   where to look for formats for properties

    -frame                         don't ignore window manager frames

    -f propname format [dformat]   formats to use for property of given name

    -spy                           examine window properties forever

startkde: Done.

```

Nach dem der Screen verschwunden ist bleibt der cursor dort hängen.

Ein Auszug aus dem Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Apr 17 18:25:21 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 16 April 2009

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr 17 22:47:31 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Display" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung"

(**) |   |-->Device "Nvidia Inc. Geforce2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "OffTime" "20"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81f6520

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,3044 card 0010,0001 rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 1131,7146 card 13c2,0003 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1429,d010 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3074 card 1106,3074 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 18 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 18 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:4: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 18 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,3800 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0150 card 0000,0000 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdde00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcdc00000 - 0xddcfffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] rev 164, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xd0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xdfef0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  71.86.07  Wed Oct 22 04:28:49 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  71.86.07  Wed Oct 22 04:18:56 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [24] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "0"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.15.00.12.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) NVIDIA(0): Samsung: Using hsync range of 30.00-81.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Samsung: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768 800x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync width (1784 - 1464 = 320) greater than 256

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1680x1050": 147.1 MHz, 65.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1600x1024": 136.4 MHz, 63.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1600x900": 119.0 MHz, 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x1024": 108.9 MHz, 63.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x960": 102.1 MHz, 59.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1360x768": 84.7 MHz, 47.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x768": 80.1 MHz, 47.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz, 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x768": 64.1 MHz, 47.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "800x600": 38.2 MHz, 37.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (384, 240) mm

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Probed monitor is 470x300 mm, using Displaysize 384x240 mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (111, 111)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "Resolution" "800"

(**) Mouse1: Resolution: 800

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 50"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "eurosign:e"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbOptions: "eurosign:e"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80d69f5]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

```

Starte ich den kdm mit nox kommt keine Fehlermeldung (Backtrace) im Log.

Langsam bin ich schon wieder am verzweifeln, da mir die Ideen ausgehen. Ich nutze die selben Konfigurationen, die vor dem xorg-server up- und downgrade zurück problemlos funktionierten.

Ein emerge -uDN world, revdep-rebuild module-rebuild bringt alles keine Erfolge. Ich denke das Problem wird irgendwie mit den X-libs zusammenhängen, da der Server auch abschmiert wenn ich eine stinknormale Config ohne nvidia stuff oder mit nv erstelle. Bloss wie bekomme ich heraus welche libs das sind? Die Karte hat wohle keinen Defekt denke ich, da ich sie parallel mit Windoof und einem alten Susesystem problemlos zum laufen bekomme.

Verwundern tut mich nur die dmesg Info:

```

NVRM: can't translate KVA in nv_get_phys_address()!

```

Was könnte mein Problem sein? Hat jemand vielleicht einn Tip.

Abschließend noch meine Systeminfo

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Apr 2009 05:15:02 +0000

distcc 3.0 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi aim alsa ao arts audiofile avahi bash-completion bidi bindist bzip2 cairo caps cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli cracklib crypt cscope css ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs cxx dbus dga djvu dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs encode enscript esd exif expat fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg flac flatfile fltk fontconfig foomaticdb ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp glut gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal hardened hddtemp htmlhandbook iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib iodbc ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java java5 java6 javascript jbig jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde ladspa lame lash libcaca libsamplerate libwww lirc lm_sensors lua lzo mad maildir mailwrapper matroska mbox memlimit mhash midi mikmod milter mime mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mule musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses netboot networkmanager nis nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg old-linux openal openexr opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pcntl pcre pda pdf perl php plotutils png posix ppds pppd python qmail-spp qt3 qt4 quicktime radius raw rdesktop readline recode reflection rss samba sasl scanner sdl session sharedext sharedmem shorten simplexml slang sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 sox speex spell spl sqlite ssl subversion suid svg svga symlink sysfs syslog sysvipc szip taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk tokenizer truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos vim-syntax vnc vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xattr xcb xcomposite xemacs xface xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid yahoo yaz zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" DVB_CARDS="ttpci" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Leg mal einen neuen Benutzer an und starte von dessen Konto aus X.

----------

## krallekit

Habs gerade mal mit einem neuen User probiert. Kommt exakt die selbe Fehlermeldung. shit

Da werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und ein emerge world durchlaufen lassen müssen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Klappt es denn mit vesa statt nv oder nvidia? (vorher eselect opengl set xorg-x11)

Im Zweifel hilft es vllt. auch, nur xorg-server und seine Treiber neu zu emergen.

----------

## krallekit

Also vesa, nv oder nvidia klappen alle nicht. Bei allen kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung (Backtrace).

xorg-server und die treiber habe ich mittlerweile oft genug reemerged.

Ich habe jetzt mal wieder ein update auf xorg-1.5.3 vorgenommen, nv in der Xorg.conf geändert. startx per konsole ausgeführt und alles lief auf Anhieb bestens.

Ich werde mich wohl erstmal mit dem opensource nvidia treiber (nv) zufriedengeben müssen. So schlecht ist er ja nicht, bis auf den lahmen gl support beim Abspielen von Movies. Mittlerweile geht das mit dem mplayer und vo=xv ganz gut. Evtl. bringt nvidia ja ein update für den xorg-1.5.3 heraus. Im nvnews-forum stand, dass sie es zumindest geplant haben. Fragt sich nur wann?

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

